# Potential Buy- Pic Heavy



## GingerGiraffe (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a horse I'm interested in buying. He's an 11 year old, 16.2hh WarmbloodXAppaloosa gelding. He belongs to my instructor, and has the sweetest personality, is bombproof, good to handle, etc etc. He has been used as a showjumper, but just didn't fit the bill.
However, he is right for what we intend to do- hacking, schooling, and some dressage.
I was a little surprised to see just how skinny he is, after being told he was just very fit. He is fully clipped, and the first plan of action would be to get weight on him. He's a lovely boy, but could you give me a critique of his conformation? Also, any stories of buying and getting weight on thin horses would be greatly appreciated. Do you think it could be hard to get his weight up and keep it there?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

would you buy a broken car witht he intent of fixing it ? Or would you want the dealer to have it fixed before you took it home.
1. Id think Id want to see the horse as described before I took it home. As I really am not interested in being stuck with someone elses problems. May just be a simple worming, bad teeth, better food issue, But it could be much worse something that requires on going medical care.
2. I wouldnt think much of a trainer that lies, and or lets their horse get in that condition. Maybe it is a distress situation. But id expect a horse professional to know better.

Oh and I need to add, starved horses are geenrally "bombproof and sweet". Not because of their personality but because they are starved. I'd defer judgement till it was fattened up, And I dang sure wouldnt buy it until then.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

The condition that horse is in, and I looked at the pics before I read your post, I was expecting you to say he's a rescue coming out of a bad situation.

That horse needs to be fully vetted and needs as much good quality feed put in him as is possible and safe.

I wouldn't put a leg over him until he's got
Plenty of condition on.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others, he's in aweful condition. He is missing all the meat along his topline and has none anywhere else either. Sounds like a typical "making excuses for malnutrition" case.
As for conformation, hard to say until he has a proper layer of muscle on him, especially on his back and hindquarters.
The very little that you can see, is that he is quite posty in the back legs


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Good on ya for considering him. 
He NEEDS to get out of that person's care. He's thin, no doubt.
Previously mentioned that he's probably bombproof because he's hungry and no energy~ so you could see a totally different horse emerge when he gets groceries.
And that's not necessarily bad, just depends what you're looking for.

Definitely do a pre-purchase exam.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is your instructors horse?! :shock:

I thought that:

A) he was a rescue

Or 

B) he was 30 years old

Why is she ridding him in that condition...


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> would you buy a broken car witht he intent of fixing it ? Or would you want the dealer to have it fixed before you took it home.


I see your point, but some people do buy old beat up junkers (if the price is right) and fix them up just the way they like them themselves. It's a hobby for some. In the case of a horse, a living breathing being... sometimes it is very compelling to want to take them in and polish them to a beautiful shine, knowing that it's not something they're likely to get otherwise. I recently took in a mare that was rough around the edges. Two months of constant hay, good feed, consistent training, and skilled farrier work have her looking worlds better already.

OP, the horse you have posted certainly isn't going to win any beauty pageants... but if he has as wonderful a temperament as you say, that is extremely important in and of itself. I will advise that you don't let this trainer talk you out of very much money if you do buy him. In his present state, he's not really worth a whole lot and it's going to take money and time to build him back up properly. The trainer should almost be GIVING him to you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> Oh and I need to add, starved horses are geenrally "bombproof and sweet". Not because of their personality but because they are starved. I'd defer judgement till it was fattened up, And I dang sure wouldnt buy it until then.


Yup

I would have no problem with taking that guy as a charity case, there could be potential there, so if I knew his history, or someone vouched for him, I would give meat money for him and see what i could do with him. It is very very rewarding to do a makeover for a good horse.

And it breaks your heart and empties your bank account when you can't get them back


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yikes! This poor boy needs some help. I'm not liking how skinny his neck is in the pics of him in his stall. His hindquarters look weird, lack of muscle maybe? I also don't like how his hoof looks in the last picture. I would get a vet out there to check him out before you plan on buying him. IMO, I wouldn't buy from your instructor because he/she lied to you about the horse being fit. That is NOT a fit horse.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

who told you he was 11 ? The same person that said they were fit ? This isnt a backyard rescue this is a horse offered by a horse professional to a student. 
I am really hoping there is more to the story, like the instructor knew the horse and just got it, because if that instructor has owned that horse more than 6 months, I would be running away from the horse and the instructor. The general feel I got was that the OP was a novice owner, and I strongly suspect this is not the right horse. Hey it might be a great horse, but I wouldnt pay for it, and wouldnt take it at all without a vet check. Just be aware he could become a completely different horse when fed.


----------



## GingerGiraffe (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks to all; it's shocking that he's got to this state, isn't it? I don't know how it's happened, but from the moment we saw _that_ poor bag of bones, something fishy was obviously going on. 
You are all right, we have been thinking the same thing, that he could be completely different under saddle when fed up. The next realistic thing really, is to walk away. It's a sad situation, but I can't feasibly have him as a charity case. Can only hope that someone is able to take him on and help him out.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It sounds like you have made the best decision for yourself. I'm glad. ^_^ Good luck finding the horse that is perfect for you!


----------



## GingerGiraffe (Feb 10, 2013)

Mods, could you please delete this thread? I have now made my decision. Thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Why is he so skinny? 
No wonder he isn't cutting it as a jumper - he probably has no energy to do so, and his hind end conformation leaves much to be desired. 

Just as a FYI - the quarter sheet is supposed to be done up above the wither, not in front of the chest (as in it goes under the saddle flaps and does up right in front of the pommel)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

GingerGiraffe said:


> Thanks to all; it's shocking that he's got to this state, isn't it? I don't know how it's happened, but from the moment we saw _that_ poor bag of bones, something fishy was obviously going on.
> You are all right, we have been thinking the same thing, that he could be completely different under saddle when fed up. The next realistic thing really, is to walk away. It's a sad situation, but I can't feasibly have him as a charity case. Can only hope that someone is able to take him on and help him out.


Are you walking away from the instructor that doesn't know how to properly feed (or tack up) a horse, too?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Geez Louise! This horse should be offered to a rescue for rehab not offered for sale!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

